# cross breeding snakes



## Trench (Jan 16, 2011)

I am sure that I read some were that it is illegal to cross breed snake, but I have seen lots of pics of green tree pythons x jungle pythons and bredl x carpet python. can someone explain this to me?


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 16, 2011)

i think it is wrong as it is just mixing up the genes with in the hobby but then i love to know that my snake have come from a pure line of snakes that are from the same local.. IMO


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 16, 2011)

Not again 

A quick search will bring up countless opinions and more than enough information on this topic.


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2011)

at least they aint inbred lol


----------



## marcus09 (Jan 16, 2011)

hornet said:


> at least they aint inbred lol


 
lol thats whats after x breeding


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 16, 2011)

To answer the Question, its illegal in some states, not illegal in others..


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2011)

and also depends on to what extent they are hybridized. Jungle x coastal is legal, i've also been led to believe that gtp x coastal would also be legal since they are both morelia. Its more coastal x woma or scrub x water that are the illegal hybrids from what i'm told


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Some people DONT care what they bred together,as long as they get the desire snake their after..Some think crossing a N.T BHP with a QLD BHP is crossbreeding,however they are both Aspidities.Some will only breed the same locale BHPs together..Crossing a beautiful looking Chondro with a coastal is totally stupid,or thou they are both in the Morelia family..IMO crossing a Jungle with a Diamond is a hybrid..Each to there own with this topic..Each and everyone of us will NEVER like the same species,same colour,etc...Morally i wouldnt cross two different species..As been mentioned,Some states its legal,some states its illegal..How would the authorities proof you intentionally bred two different species together..


----------



## D3pro (Jan 16, 2011)

I like illegal


----------



## hornet (Jan 16, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> IMO crossing a Jungle with a Diamond is a hybrid


 
of course it is, crossing 2 different locality jungles is also a hybrid technically speaking but from what i understand the definition of hybrids the departments uses is a definition they have came up with themselves


----------



## giggle (Jan 16, 2011)

Coastal Carpet Python
Class: Reptilia 
Order: Squamata 
Suborder: Serpentes
Family: Pythonidae
Genus: Morelia
Species: spilota
(subspecies): mcdowelli

Diamond Python
Class: Reptilia 
Order: Squamata 
Suborder: Serpentes
Family: Pythonidae
Genus: Morelia
Species: spilota
(subspecies): spilota

GTP
Class: Reptilia 
Order: Squamata 
Suborder: Serpentes
Family: Pythonidae
Genus: Morelia
Species: viridis
(subspecies): 

Woma Python
Class: Reptilia 
Order: Squamata 
Suborder: Serpentes
Family: Pythonidae
Genus: Aspidites
Species: ramsayi
(subspecies): 

Just to clear up some confusion  All mentioned pythons are in the same family. The woma is a different genus... the gtp is the same genus as spilota but a different species... and the diamond and coastal are the same species but different subspecies.

The use of the word hybrid is incredibly vague. Hybrid may be used to describe the blending of different lines in genetics... of the same species and breed. For example, when a dog breeder is explaining their newest pairing they may describe "a hybrid of european and australian lines." 
In taxonomy the general term hybrid may be used to describe the crossing of genus, species or subspecies. Overall the use of the word in the circumstances of outlawing "hybrids" is incredibly vague. But I think they like it that way, then they can change the meaning according to how they feel 

My stance on hybrids... within the same species (intraspecific) I see no issue within general pet trade. Except for where the species or subspecies populations in the wild are limited. Interspecific, intergeneric and interfamilial hybrids are in my opinion a bit off. Have you seen the womaxballs? :| Weird....


----------



## Trench (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for that everyone, D3pro what type of snake/s is that. Does any one know the cross breeding laws are in Qld, I love the gtp x jungle python.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 17, 2011)

Trench said:


> Thanks for that everyone, D3pro what type of snake/s is that. Does any one know the cross breeding laws are in Qld, I love the gtp x jungle python.


 
Do you mean you would like to buy one or breed them?
The law is written in the conditions of your licence.


----------



## stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

D3pro,what mix is that champ that looks mad & hot as HELL.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 17, 2011)

hornet said:


> at least they aint inbred lol


 
Hornet you area stirrer


----------



## Trench (Jan 17, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Do you mean you would like to buy one or breed them?
> The law is written in the conditions of your licence.


I am wanting to breed, (one day  )
I checked my licence but couldn't find any thing about cross breeding


----------



## marcus09 (Jan 17, 2011)

stephen said:


> D3pro,what mix is that champ that looks mad & hot as HELL.


 
Its off this site have a look some nice snakes there.
oops better put the site
http://www.snakehouse.dk/


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 17, 2011)

some nice ones, id love to pick up one like this..


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't agree with intersubspecific hybrids, beacuse in Europe pure subspecies carpets are very difficult to find and I hope australia doesn't end up like it, mostly people who couldn't be bothered finding 2 of the same subspecies of carpet so they just bred 2 different ssp they had. Needless to say Ball x Woma and Carpondros are just wierd and wrong. I wouldn't mind if all hybrids were labelled but people just don't always labell them.


----------



## stephen (Jan 20, 2011)

CHEERZ marcus09,thats wicked man thay have some sikkk stuff hahaha


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jan 20, 2011)

how could this be wrong


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 20, 2011)

chilli-mudcrab said:


> how could this be wrong



Is that a Woma x ball python ?


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jan 20, 2011)

yep straight off google! pretty huh


----------



## whyme (Jan 20, 2011)

jamesn48 said:


> I don't agree with intersubspecific hybrids, beacuse in Europe pure subspecies carpets are very difficult to find and I hope australia doesn't end up like it, mostly people who couldn't be bothered finding 2 of the same subspecies of carpet so they just bred 2 different ssp they had. Needless to say Ball x Woma and Carpondros are just wierd and wrong. I wouldn't mind if all hybrids were labelled but people just don't always labell them.



There are some killer crossbreeds out there! I really hope Europe doesnt run out of coastals, jungles, Womas etc! Pull your head in. Do you understand the work that goes into a crossbreed. Because they could'nt be bothered finding two of the same species of carpet. Yeah, OK, thats the reason.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 20, 2011)

D3pro said:


> I like illegal


 
I LOVE illegal


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 20, 2011)

they not being released into the wild i dont see the harm, thats whats its all about isnt it find your own line of designer python???



Brodak_Moment said:


> I LOVE illegal


so do i


----------



## Trench (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok people. there is some very nice looking cross breed snakes out there, 
but I agree that it will be a real shame if cross breeds became the only snakes available.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 20, 2011)

how can people hate hybrids so much?are all the people against crosses against labradoodles and toy miniature horses?
im ok with crosses as long as its done right, with a tough selection process and proper labeling, 
people can fight it all they want but if their is a demand for carpondros or jags or albinos or whatever the fact is,
someone will supply that demand.....
is it illegal to do crosses in NSW? i wouldnt kno im not into breeding im a collector.


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 20, 2011)

NatoRey said:


> how can people hate hybrids so much?are all the people against crosses against labradoodles and toy miniature horses?
> im ok with crosses as long as its done right, with a tough selection process and proper labeling,
> people can fight it all they want but if their is a demand for carpondros or jags or albinos or whatever the fact is,
> someone will supply that demand.....
> is it illegal to do crosses in NSW? i wouldnt kno im not into breeding im a collector.



totally agree,


----------



## stephen (Jan 20, 2011)

But l bet the prices r outta this world,gotta luv cross bred if people can breed why cant snakes my mates greek & his mrs is thai there kids r cute as whats the diff.Ever seen a mutts at the pound shepherdsXhusky,rottiXboxer u never hear people complain about that.If X breeding illegal then with should but looking in the mirror as we r all mixed up in some way.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 20, 2011)

chilli-mudcrab said:


> how could this be wrong


 
I know right. I could just imagine how many fugly ones it took to make this though. But that snake is amazing.


----------



## stephen (Jan 20, 2011)

isnt cross bred stuff ment 2 be cheaper lm not payin over a grand 4 a GTP or an albino darwin,with that many ppl breeding them now l remember GTP used 2 be heaps now their just under 2 grand & albinos r only $1200 l feel sorry 4 the ppl that payed the price of a second hand car 4 their pythons & now have 2 drop the price on there hatchies.Ur rip off is my saving as time going by thay will be even cheaper hahaha.


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 21, 2011)

I dont see it happening, there will always be people that will keep pure strains, and locale specific species..
It doesnt matter what hybrids become available, there will always be keepers of both..


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 21, 2011)

Brodak_Moment said:


> I know right. I could just imagine how many fugly ones it took to make this though. But that snake is amazing.



thats a 50/50 cross and there are no fancy morphs involved ither!
so all the clutch would look very simalaur to that!

at least recarch the back ground of an animal before going on about how many sub standerd sibs are also in the clutch. 

imo an avrage looking carball, you should realy see the jag carballs,


----------



## stephen (Jan 21, 2011)

pyro,where can l see these jag carballs l really wanna see them!!!!!!


----------



## Australis (Jan 21, 2011)

carball, such a stunning blend of contrasting shades of poo-brown.




stephen said:


> But l bet the prices r outta this world,gotta luv cross bred if people can breed why cant snakes my mates greek & his mrs is thai there kids r cute as whats the diff.Ever seen a mutts at the pound shepherdsXhusky,rottiXboxer u never hear people complain about that.If X breeding illegal then with should but looking in the mirror as we r all mixed up in some way.



Human races are socially constructed.
Domestic dogs are all one species.

Neither are useful comparisons


----------



## No-two (Jan 21, 2011)

I shun the x breed dogs at the pound.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 21, 2011)

well here is a spider carball 





and a jag carball,


----------



## Australis (Jan 21, 2011)

spinners


----------



## D3pro (Jan 21, 2011)

Guys it goes by preference. 

You do have to keep in mind that crosses like the Jag x GTP I posted are illegal to breed your self. There is nothing stopping you from buying them though from states which the breeding of crosses are not illegal. 
Though in theory, you could just play dumb... I am not suggesting you do of course. 

I like to think that the hobby isn't just for a group of people with a one track mind. Your going to get a mix of people who like different things and that do things differently.
From the pure breeders that wouldn't even think of crossing locales of a species to the curious breeders that want to make something completely new.
It is my firm belief that we can have both and that we need both and all that's in between.
I feel that many people will put their egos on their mouths and speak their opinions with a strong voice, and understandably so because all us reptile keepers have a lot of pride in taking care and breeding these animals.
But it comes a time when every keeper has to step back and appreciate the stand point and views of others that partake in the same hobby that they choose to be in.
This of course is not a stab at anyone, but *everyone*.

That GTP cross is gorgeous. But so is a plain GTP. You can choose to stick with one, the other or sit on the fence, your choice.
At the end of the day, it is up to the individual to choose how and what they keep and how and what they breed. 

I look forward to a bigger hobby in Australia where there is a place for every one.
Cheers


----------



## stephen (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks pyro,thay look wicked never seen them b4.

l look forward 2 seeing an exotic licence so we can all be able 2 keep beautiful reptiles from around the world.


----------

